# Wir trauern um Huchenalex



## rob (11. Dezember 2005)

In tiefer Trauer geben wir bekannt, dass unser Freund, Fischerkollege und Boardie Huchenalex unter tragischen Umständen am Freitag den 09.12.2005 in Losenstein, Oberösterreich, verstorben ist.
Viele von uns haben ihn auf einem der zahlreichen Boardtreffen
persönlich kennen gelernt oder haben gemeinsam mit ihm an der Enns seinem Lieblingsfisch, dem Huchen, nachgestellt.
Wir schätzten Alex als einen immer fröhlichen und hilfsbereiten Menschen, der schon so vielen Interessierten die Geheimnisse der Huchenfischerei näherbrachte.
Wir wussten alle, dass es für ihn das Größte war, an seinem Fluß, der Enns, im Winter unter widrigsten Bedingungen motiviert und ausdauernd Stunden um Stunden bei "seinen" Fischen zuverbringen.
Das ganze Jahr fieberte er auf die nächste Saison und verzauberte uns mit Geschichten aus vergangenen Tagen am Wasser. Immer wieder waren wir erstaunt von seinen Fängen, selbstgebauten Ködern, Huchenzöpfen und der ganz besonderen Art darüber detailliert zu berichten.

Alex, wir werden dich sehr vermissen!
In ewiger Erinnerung an dich 

Dein Anglerboard-Team

Unser tiefes Beileid ergeht zudem an die Hinterbliebenen der Familie Blaschek.


----------



## tidecutter (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!

Ich hoffe und wünsche ihnen, daß sie die schwere Stunde gut überstehen!


----------



## addy123 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme, besonders der Familie!!!
Schade wenn einer geht!


----------



## Kunze (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Hallo!

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Ich vermisse einen Freund.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## forellenudo (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## Timmy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Unser herzlichstes Beileid.

Timmy und Smutje


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid.


----------



## Talbot (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ohne ihn gekannt zu haben, mein aufrichtiges Beileid derer die um ihn Trauern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid an Familie und Freunde.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aller tiefstes Mitgefühl an die Angehörigen und Freunde!!!

Lieben Gruß Dennis mit Familie.......


----------



## Seehaeschen (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid :c 
Seehaeschen


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich habe ihn zwar nicht persönlich gekannt -> jedoch einiges von ihm gelesen.

Herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden!


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Freunde und Bekannte!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch ich möchte meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme den Angehörigen übermitteln.


----------



## sebastian (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## Mühle (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ach Du liebe Güte. Das darf doch jetzt nicht wahr sein oder? Ich hatte einmal fast das Glück, ihn in OÖ zu besuchen und mit fischen zu gehen. Ich habe ihn nie persönlich getroffen, aber hatte mit ihm viel über icq und übers anglerboard zu tun.

Das macht mich jetzt wirklich sehr nachdenklich und traurig. Seiner Freundin und seinen Angehörigen wünsche ich mein Beileid.

Gruß Mühle, der sich überdies vor einem vorbildlichen Huchenangler verneigt.


----------



## Case (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir ein ein herzliches Beileid für einen von mir geschätzten Menschen und Angler.

Case


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen, Freunden und denen, die ihn kannten und die Kraft, die schweren Stunden zu überstehen.

"Das schönste Denkmal,
das ein Mensch bekommen kann,
steht in den Herzen der Mitmenschen."
(Albert Schweizer)


----------



## Seebaer (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Solange man das Bild eines Menschen in seinen Herzen trägt ist dieser nicht tot auch wenn seine Seele seinen Körper verlassen hat.

Meine Aufrichtige Anteilnahme an seiner Familie und allen die um ihn trauern.


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid


----------



## schlot (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ein herzliches Beileid von mir für seine Angehörigen.
Werd ihn nie vergessen, wird uns auf den BBT fehlen.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid den Hinterbliebenen


----------



## HD4ever (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

 ... den Bild nach tippe ich ja so um und bei mein Alter ... 
Beileid natürlich auch von mir - da wären so so viele Huchen zu fangen gewesen für ihn ... böse Sache sowas....


----------



## gismowolf (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden

Ich wollte Ihn im heurigen Winter mal auf der Huchenpirsch begleiten.


----------



## Martin001 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von uns, herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden!

Martin


----------



## Sveni90 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Von meiner Seite auch herzliches beileid an die hinter bliebenen


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

auch ich möchte mein aufrichtiges beileid und mein tiefstes mitgefühl an die angehörigen übermitteln


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme an seine Familie.


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Die ganze Gemeinde hat ein Mitglied verloren, einige hier einen Freund und seine Familie einen Pol. Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl in dieser schweren Zeit!


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid an die Familie, Angehörigen, Freunde und alle die, die ihn kannten.
Ich hoffe auch, dass die schweren Stunden irgendwann vergehen werden.
Er wird immer im Herzen weiterleben.


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt allen Angehörigen und Freunden


----------



## MelaS72 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde


----------



## JonasH (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Oh mein Gott, mein herzlichstes Beileid! Auch ohne ihn gekannt zu haben seine Geschichten waren immer der Hammer!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid. Ich wünsche seinen engsten Angehörigen alle Kraft, diesen bitteren Schicksalsschlag zu überwinden!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid


----------



## holk (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*MEIN BEILEID*


Holger


----------



## Achim 1961 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein Beileid für seine Familie und Freunde :-(


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir den Angehörigen mein Beileid.

Gruß Christian


----------



## honeybee (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid......


----------



## Heuxs (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen in Dieser schwerern Stunde.

    Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Ghanja (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Drohne (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch unser herzlichstes Beileid an seine Familie.

Drohe & Weisl


----------



## muellerltbg (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aller tiefstes Mitgefühl an die Angehörigen und Freunde!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch ich möchte mein aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen.

Ich hatte das Glück Alex persönlich bei zwei BBT's kennen zu lernen, ...ein pfunds Kerl!! Er wird mir fehlen.


----------



## Altbiertrinker (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch meine tiefe Anteilnahme! Den Angehörigen wünsche ich viel Kraft!


----------



## Gast 1 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid.

Es ist immer schade, einen guten Menschen zu verlieren.


----------



## argon08 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

herzliches beileid


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileit an die Familie und den Freunden!


----------



## Albrecht (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid an die Familie.

Alex' tolle Artikel über das Huchenfischen haben mich erst auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht.

Albrecht


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen & Freunden...
Ohne weitere  Worte.


----------



## Kalle (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich weiß wie schwer es ist wenn jemand geht :c auch von mir ein herzliches beileid den angehörigen


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Verbliebenen.


Man kann es nicht fassen...


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*Auch ich wünsche den Angehörigen und Freunden mein Beileid!*

Ich werde Alex und seine spannenden Berichte vermissen!


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Meine Anteilnahme und Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden von Alex.


----------



## vk58 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Fischdödl (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Verbliebenen


----------



## ollidi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Das haut mich jetzt um...
Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen, sowie Familie.
Ich durfte ihn ja auch persönlich kennenlernen und daher ist man noch mehr geschockt.


----------



## ThomasL (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen und Bekannten


----------



## Achim_68 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*Mach et jot, leeve Jung!!!*



Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme und mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## pohlk (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Da kann mal mal sehen, dass das Board auch eine große Familie ist.

Respekt Jungs, ganz ganz tolle Aktion.

Und auch von mir natürlich viel viel Kraft den Angehörigen.


----------



## FraBau (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Familie und alle die um Ihn trauern!*


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Hummer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid.

Wir werden Huchenalex sehr vermissen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Medo (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

mein beleid den hinterbliebenen

lass es dir gut gehen dort oben...


----------



## naish (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein africhtiges Beileid an Familie, Bekannte und Freunde.


----------



## richard (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden.
Richard


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Nur von wenigen Postings mir bekannt, aber trotzdem betroffen ...

mein Beileid an die Trauernden


----------



## posengucker (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


Werner


----------



## Jirko (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

...ich kann´s immer noch nicht fassen ... mein tief empfundenes beileid gilt allen angehörigen seiner familie... man kann es garnicht glauben, wie erschütternd das ableben eines menschen ist, den man noch nicht einmal kannte... es fehlen einem einfach die worte...


----------



## spin-paule (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Familie und Freunde. 
Danke für die schönen Berichte und Bilder von der Enns!

Paul


----------



## Reisender (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Eine Rose vergeht....aber er wird immer in unseren Herzen bleiben....

Mein Beileid


----------



## Stingray (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir, mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen & Freunden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ralle (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid !


----------



## Anni (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Unser herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen und Freunde

Anni und Bine


----------



## Wurmduscher (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Hab Ihn zwar leider nicht gekannt, aber auch von mir herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen!!


----------



## havkat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Farewell Alex!

Den Angehörigen meine Anteilnahme.


----------



## JanS (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

auch von mir ein herzliches beileid allen angehörigen freunden und bekannten.


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Es ist immer schlimm, wenn man einen lieben und geschätzten Menschen verliert - herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Queequeg (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen


----------



## Dorschi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Herzliches Beileid auch meinerseits an die Hinterbliebenen. Wir werden Ihn vermissen!


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Pannenfischer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein Beileid!

P.S.Habe einen Zeitungsbericht über den tragischen Tod von HuchenAlex
gefunden.
Soll oder darf ich den hier reinsetzen,was meint ihr oder der Moderator
dazu?


----------



## Achim_68 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*



			
				Pannenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mein Beileid!
> 
> P.S.Habe einen Zeitungsbericht über den tragischen Tod von HuchenAlex
> gefunden.
> ...



Lass mal besser. 

Falls jemand unbedingt wissen möchte, welche traurige Geschichte dahintersteckt, kann er Dir ja ne PM schicken. 



Danke für Dein Verständniss.


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid.

Ich kannte ihn leider nicht persönlich. Hier im Board aber, habe ich ihn sehr geschätzt und gemocht. Ein richtiger Pfundskerl.

Bin bestürzt.


----------



## Zanderkisser (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Unser Herzlichstes Beileid!!!

Katja und Thorsten


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Laksos (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich kriege einen dicken Kloß in den Hals und muß tief schlucken, mir fehlen die Worte. Mach's gut, Alex.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Es tut immer weh, so etwas lesen zu müssen. 

Mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Peda (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Hab mir gerade die Fotos von rob´s und alex´s Huchen-Tag an der Enns angesehen. Die Tatsache, dass dieser vorbildliche Fischer, der noch so viel vor sich gahabt hätte, einfach nicht mehr ist, ist schwer vorzustellen, und tut sehr weh. Für seine Familie, seine Freundin und alle seine Freunde tut´s mir extrem leid! 
Peda


----------



## The_Duke (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich kannte ihn nicht persönlich...
hatte auch keinen Kontakt mit ihm...
ich kannte nur seine Berichte und habe sie gerne gelesen.
Betroffenheit deswegen...er war einer aus der "Boardie-Familie"
und knapp 30 ist einfach zu jung zum Sterben.
Der Schock bei seinen Lieben wird tief sitzen, 
zumal es ohne Vorwarnung kam.
Auch von mir unbekannterweise meine Anteilnahme....

_Wenn das Licht erlischt, bleibt die Trauer.
Wenn die Trauer vergeht, bleibt die Erinnerung._


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

hier noch mal die schon oben angesprochenen zwei berichte mit alex.
für alle die ihn bei seiner lieblingsbeschäftigung sehen wollen.
ich werd ihn nie vergessen,er war ein besonderer angler und mensch.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45783
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23430


----------



## Dani_CH (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid. Ich wünsche viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## j4ni (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

ohje hatte erst letzte woche die berichte übers huchenangeln verschlungen und obwohl ich ihn nicht gekannt habe, verneige ich mich vor einem großen und spreche den angehörigen und freunden mein beileid von herzen aus.


----------



## Robert (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Da ich den Alex auf den Bayrischen Boardtreffen als einen Pfundskerl kennen lernen durfte, stimmt mich diese Nachricht besonders traurig.
Wir werden unseren "Hühnen der Alpen" schmerzlich vermissen.

Seinen Angehörigen und Freunden wünsche ich viel Kraft, um diese harte Zeit durch zu stehen.

Robert


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch ich spreche mein Beileid aus. Es ist hart einen Freund in dem Alter zu verlieren.


----------



## Carissma (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid
Es ist immer schwierig jemanden zu verlieren ich hab ihn nicht gekannt,weiss aber was es bedeutet


----------



## atair (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch ich möchte den Angehörigen und Freunden mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit.....


----------



## ThomasRö (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!!!
Thomas


----------



## AudiGott1984 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid !!


Es ist schwer es zu verkraften wenn jemand der einem viel bedeutet von uns geht !

Ich wünsche der Familie viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit .



Maik


----------



## kanalbulle (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden.
Wünsche viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit !


----------



## Supporter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Freunde und Bekannte


----------



## Jasmin_PB (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Das tut mir auch furchtbar Leid,obwohl ich ihn nicht kannte.Sehr traurig sowas hören zu müssen,wobei ein Mensch sein Hobby so sehr liebte und andere damit auch glücklich gemacht hat... Aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt,dass da wo er jetzt ist,es viel mehr Huchen gibt und er ein ganzes Gewässer mit dem schönsten Angelplatz für sich allein hat.Hört sich sicher schnulzig an,aber wäre eine schöne Vorstellung.Er könnte sich glücklich schätzen,wenn er wüsste,dass so viele Boardies sich ihrer Anteilnahme verpflichtet fühlen,in dem sie hier posten.

Den Angehörigen natürlich auch mein Beileid.


Gruß Jasmin


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

So etwas bewegt mich immer wieder, selbst bei Menschen, die ich nicht kannte. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle, die ihn kannten und liebten.


Steven


----------



## Bolle (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir, mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl den Freunden und Verwanten...ich wünsche Euch die notwendige Kraft, um diese schwere Zeit durchzustehen.


----------



## altersalat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

auch von mir herzlichstes beileid, auch wenn ich ihn nicht persönlich kannte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seinen Angehörigen und Freunden.
Auch ich kannte ihn nicht persönlich.
Erschreckend, wie früh einige Menschen ihrem Kreise entrissen werden...

Sascha


----------



## anguilla (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen!


----------



## Locke (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Kann das gar nicht glauben!

Kannte Alex auch nur aus dem Board, aber ab Herbst ist man an seine Beiträge im Board nicht vorbei gekommen! Es war immer klasse zu lesen, was für einen Aufwand Alex betrieben hat, seinen Fisch an die angel zu bekommen, einfach unermüdlich!
Das werde ich vermissen.

Mein herzliches Beileid.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## the doctor (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mensch....

kannte ihn zwar noch nicht einmal vom Schreiben her....
aber solche Nachrichten nimmt man sich schwer zu Herzen

mein Beileid!!!


----------



## fette beute (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Herzliches Beileid den angehörigen und freunden.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich kannte Alex persönlich.
Er war ein feiner und immer lustiger Kerl, der für seine Huchenfischerei gelebt hat.
Alex du wirst mir als Freund fehlen.

*Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!*


----------



## Guen (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Rest in Peace Alex  ,mein Beileid den Angehörigen .


Gruss Guen


----------



## Kalle25 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen


----------



## zanderheli (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

mein persönliches beileid den angehörigen.

alex. mögest du die besten fanggründe gefunden haben.

landsmann heli


----------



## fischerwahn (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

nein!

Die Stille macht uns bewusst,
wie vergänglich alles Leben ist.
Doch die Seele lebt fort!

julian


----------



## Wallerknaller (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich übermittle den Angehörigen meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme.

Das Board hat mit Alex einen beliebten und geliebten Menschen verloren.

Sein nettes und freundliches Wesen sowie seine umgängliche Art wird mir sehr fehlen.


Servus Alex ....

Thomas


----------



## Dorsch 1/2 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir, aufrichtiges Beileid an all seine Verwandten und Bekannten!!!


----------



## luigi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

servas alex, du bist viel zu früh gegangen - und danke für die schönen stunden!
luigi


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden

unglaublich die Sache, da kommt man gerade vor Weihnachten so richig ins Grübeln...


----------



## Helmet (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich kannte Alex schon bevors dieses Board gegeben hat :c 
Alex du alte Haut wirst mir fehlen 
Machs gut! :c


*edit* 
hab mir grade den zeitungsartikel angesehen! Wahnsinn :c


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Beileid auch von mir an alle die ihn kannten. Frag mich was los ist am 1Dezember hats meinen Bruder erwischt und jetzt gleich 2 Leute vom Board und alle noch so jung.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ähm,ich möchte ja nicht taktlos erscheinen,aber ich würde mal gerne wissen,wie das passiert ist #t


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm,ich möchte ja nicht taktlos erscheinen,aber ich würde mal gerne wissen,wie das passiert ist #t





also jasmin wenn du es wissen möchtest dann schicke eine pn an pannenfischer er kann es dir per pn schicken ich für meine person möchte es nicht wissen#d denn es ist schon tragisch genug


----------



## HAVSEI (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Trauernden.*
*Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn ein treuer Freund so früh geht**.*


----------



## stockfisch (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzliches Beileid an alle Verwandten und Freunde ..


----------



## Kurzer (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!!!

MfG.
Daniel


----------



## Großfischjäger (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

*Auch mein Beileid*


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von mir mein Herzlichstes Beileid !


----------



## soeketroete (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein Beileid allen Familienangehörigen, Freunden und Angelkollegen...


----------



## Aitor (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen, Freunde und Verwandte


----------



## makrele (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch ich möchte meine tiefe Bestürzung und Trauer zum Ausdruck
bringen.

Am vorletzten BBT hat er uns noch mit seinem Auto den Berg
mit raufgenommen.....

makrele


----------



## Fitti (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch von  mir herzliches Beileid an alle Verwandten und Freunde.


----------



## DonChullio (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen, mögen für sie bald wieder bessere Zeiten kommen

Grüße
Don


----------



## hauki (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Bitter. Die Besten gehen immer zuerst...

Farewell, Alex. Go ahead!

Mein Beileid an die Trauernden.
/hauki


----------



## Rotauge (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Die Blätter fallen, fallen wie von weit,
als welkten in dem Himmel ferne Gärten,
sie fallen mit verneinender Gebärde.
Und in den Nächten fällt die schwere Erde
aus allen Sternen in die Einsamkeit.
Wir alle fallen. Diese Hand da fällt.
Und sieh die andere an, es ist in allen.
Und doch ist Einer, welcher dieses Fallen
unendlich sanft in seinen Händen hält.

(Rainer Maria Rilke)


----------



## Walküre (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Familie und Freunde.
Heidi


----------



## bine (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzliches Beileid auch seinen Angehörigen!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid seiner Familie und Freunden


----------



## Dorschjäger (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzliches Beileid auch von mir an die Familie und an die Verwandten.

Dorschjäger


----------



## davidpil (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Auch mein herzliches Beileid an seine Familie und Freunde!


----------



## Torskfisk (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid seiner Familie und Freunden!


----------



## dat_geit (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein Beileid an seine Familie.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Mein von Herzen kommendes Beileid...


----------



## wodibo (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Ich habe es erst gestern Abend erfahren und bin noch immer wie gelähmt.
Ich kann mich noch zu gut an das BBT erinnern als er ausführlich seine Huchenzöpfe erklärte und uns dann mit der Gitarre in Stimmung brachte.

Ich habe einen Freund verloren.
Danke für Alles Alex und machs gut.


----------



## snofla (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

wünsch der familie viel kraft für diese schwere zeit

mein herzliches beileid


----------



## Fischbox (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

Die richtigen Worte kann man in einer solchen Situation sowieso nicht finden, aber mein Beileid gehört allen Angehörigen und allen anderen die Alex gern hatten.


----------



## christian1234 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wir trauern um Huchenalex*

woran ist er denn gestorben?


----------

